
Show HN: Print a 3D light field holiday card on your boring old 2D printer - lumii
http://www.lumiidisplay.com/holiday
======
detaro
Seems interesting, but I only could read the text: All these videos playing in
parallel, without a way to stop them, make the normal view of the page
unusable for me (browser locks up).

~~~
lumii
Sorry about that. I've added controls to the videos so you can pause them.
Hope that helps!

~~~
detaro
Thank you, much better!

